# Tunneling

## Hiltz

I'm behind a network at the college I attend and they have useless restrictions on their network(for instance i cant use ntp...). 

I have an internet connection outside of the network at the college. My intent is to create a tunnel to a computer off campus and run applications such as ntp through it.

I'm currently looking at ppp as a tunneling faculity but I am unable to find a decient tutorial.

I was wondering if anyone has any sugestions for creating a tunnel that will suit my needs.

THX  :Smile: 

----------

## trooper_ryan

If you can SSH out, use SSH.

Otherwise look at Stunnel - create an SSL tunnel from your college box to your home box.

----------

## PeterF

I second ssh, it's very flexible with it's tunnel options and very worth learning.  But a couple years ago, before I could spell ssh and was surrounded by more Windows than Linux machines, I learned of Zebedee (http://www.winton.org.uk/zebedee/).  I have not used Stunnel, which looks similar on some levels.   I still use Zebedee between my office workstation running Windows and my home LAN.  I also found a socks proxy over ssh very handy when coupled with FoxyProxy extension for Firefox.

----------

## Hiltz

I was hoping I could set up a pppd tunnel. Does anyone know much about it or can someone help me find a decient tutorial for PPPoE

THX

----------

